# How many men here like curvy women ?



## Sameer

*..................*

..................


----------



## Jesuszilla

Love 'em.


----------



## farfegnugen

Curves are nice.


----------



## mezzoforte

Do you mean "curvy" as in actual curves (boobs, waist-to-hip ratio, and ***) or are you using "curvy" as a euphemism for overweight or obese? I've seen the word used for both meanings on the internet.

Anyway, I like big boobs and round butts. :b

(NOTE: THIS IS *NOT* ME.)


----------



## Alienated

mezzoforte said:


> Do you mean "curvy" as in actual curves (boobs, waist-to-hip ratio, and ***) or are you using "curvy" as a euphemism for overweight or obese? I've seen the word used for both meanings on the internet.
> 
> Anyway, I like big boobs and round butts. :b


I'm REALLY starting to like you Mezzo.... You and I got ALLOT in common, we definitely like the same things.... And I'll share ; )


----------



## diamondheart89

mezzoforte said:


> Do you mean "curvy" as in actual curves (boobs, waist-to-hip ratio, and ***) or are you using "curvy" as a euphemism for overweight or obese? I've seen the word used for both meanings on the internet.
> 
> Anyway, I like big boobs and round butts. :b


Dayum gurl. :um


----------



## Amphoteric

A thread dedicated to big boobs and round booties. How.. unique.


----------



## cabwe3

mezzoforte said:


> Do you mean "curvy" as in actual curves (boobs, waist-to-hip ratio, and ***) or are you using "curvy" as a euphemism for overweight or obese? I've seen the word used for both meanings on the internet.
> 
> Anyway, I like big boobs and round butts. :b


one of the few black girls I would date


----------



## Monotony

cabwe3 said:


> one of the few black girls I would date


Inb4 someone goes bat **** crazy over that statement.


----------



## diamondheart89

cabwe3 said:


> one of the few black girls I would date


doubt she would date you.


----------



## cabwe3

diamondheart89 said:


> doubt she would date you.


wouldn't effect me much


----------



## hdth

mezzoforte said:


> Do you mean "curvy" as in actual curves (boobs, waist-to-hip ratio, and ***) or are you using "curvy" as a euphemism for overweight or obese? I've seen the word used for both meanings on the internet.
> 
> Anyway, I like big boobs and round butts. :b


I would love this


----------



## cabwe3

Op is so mad he's thread got stolen hahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Nada

Yes, the mezzoforte's curvy definition.


----------



## Destabilise

mezzoforte said:


> Do you mean "curvy" as in actual curves (boobs, waist-to-hip ratio, and ***) or are you using "curvy" as a euphemism for overweight or obese? I've seen the word used for both meanings on the internet.
> 
> Anyway, I like big boobs and round butts. :b


What the hell? why would you post that here.. do you not have any human deceny


----------



## cabwe3

Destabilise said:


> What the hell? why would you post that here.. do you not have any human deceny


you just sound jelly. we all love that she post it.


----------



## Perkins

lol this thread.


----------



## cabwe3

Perkins said:


> lol this thread.


you wish you had her curves.


----------



## Destabilise

cabwe3 said:


> you just sound jelly. we all love that she post it.


Jealous.. of what? i'm happy with my body just is annoying when people like her put us two yrs back when it comes to making women equal, if a guy did that the whole thread would be totally different lol.. but yep if you want to give someone that obviously is craving & needs attention and the only way she can go about it is to post nudes you go ahead.. enjoy..


----------



## Amphoteric

Marilyn was a total babe though. By today's standards, a terribly fat hippo of course.


----------



## Monotony

Destabilise said:


> What the hell? why would you post that here.. do you not have any human deceny


To almost make me spit my tea out on my computer from laughing so hard. :lol


----------



## cabwe3

Destabilise said:


> she can go about it is to post nudes you go ahead.. enjoy..


typical 18yr old female.... sigh. talking to girls is like talking to spider. Thread is about curvy woman. She's posted her curvy body which relates to the thread. It's not nude, it's really no different from what you wear to the beach.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Not really.


----------



## Perkins

cabwe3 said:


> you wish you had her curves.


Oh, I'm not denying the body is rockin', I'm just laughing @ this thread.


----------



## Destabilise

cabwe3 said:


> typical 18yr old female.... sigh. talking to girls is like talking to spider. Thread is about curvy woman. She's posted her curvy body which relates to the thread. It's not nude, it's really no different from what you wear to the beach.


Oh dear.. you know its inappropriate for a social anxiety forum your downstairs just seems to disagree! and you obviously aren't thinking straight to think we disagree that shes amazing it means we are jealous.. I'm actually attracted to women aswell and there was nothing there because I know what her personality is like..and I don't wear bikinis to beaches so point denied


----------



## Amphoteric

cabwe3 said:


> typical 18yr old female.... sigh. talking to girls is like talking to spider. Thread is about curvy woman. She's posted her curvy body which relates to the thread. It's not nude, it's really no different from what you wear to the beach.


I doubt that's mezzo's own body. Oh wait, being similar to a spider, I better not say more as spiders can't speak.


----------



## cabwe3

Perkins said:


> laughing @ this thread.


I'm laughing @ ur post. OH wait no I"m not. Sorry ur post is not funny or useful. Thank you and come again.


----------



## Monotony

Next person to say spiders is getting set on fire.


----------



## Destabilise

Amphoteric said:


> I doubt that's mezzo's own body. Oh wait, being similar to a spider, I better not say more as spiders can't speak.


Sad thing is I think it is you can tell by the 10 inches of cleavage on her picture!


----------



## Perkins

cabwe3 said:


> I'm laughing @ ur post. OH wait no I"m not. Sorry ur post is not funny or useful. Thank you and come again.


K, I'm sensing some anger here.

Can't we all just be friends?


----------



## Zeppelin

Monotony said:


> Next person to say spiders is getting set on fire.


Why do you hate spiders? Everbody loves tarantulas.

Tarantulas, Tarantulas, Everybody loves Tarantulas. If there's just fuzz where your hamster was, it's probably because of tarantulas.
They're so soft and they're so furry. And they're so cute if you're vision's blurry. All of mine got free, but don't you worry, though they're crawling up your wall in a big hurry.


----------



## Amphoteric

Another case of serious babeness: Kate Winslet


----------



## PandaBearx

I don't think it's mezzo I mean both girls are pretty, but you can see red tips on that girls picture where mezzo doesn't have any at all in her hair, I don't think, judging from her avatar? 

But anywho yeah curvy girls are awesome.


----------



## Amphoteric

And the queen of all babes, Nigella Lawson:


----------



## Monotony

Destabilise said:


> Sad thing is I think it is you can tell by the 10 inches of cleavage on her picture!


I doubt it. Backgrounds different.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/mezzoforte-33339/albums/ballflaps/



Zeppelin said:


> Why do you hate spiders? Everbody loves tarantulas.
> 
> Tarantulas, Tarantulas, Everybody loves Tarantulas. If there's just fuzz where your hamster was, it's probably because of tarantulas.
> They're so soft and they're so furry. And they're so cute if you're vision's blurry. All of mine got free, but don't you worry, though they're crawling up your wall in a big hurry.


----------



## Destabilise

Monotony said:


> I doubt it. Backgrounds different.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/mezzoforte-33339/albums/ballflaps/


Hmm maybe could be here bedroom though but let's hope it isn't so I wont make a judgement on her lol, but I love how defensive that guy got over a few pics of boobs & bums I really will never understand that


----------



## Amphoteric

Destabilise said:


> but I love how defensive that guy got over a few pics of boobs & bums I really will never understand that


Some men have a one track mind. Not adoring luscious boobs and a sweet sweet *** is somewhat a criminal offense :teeth


----------



## Rossy

Amphoteric said:


> And the queen of all babes, Nigella Lawson:


Perfect


----------



## Sameer

mezzoforte said:


> Do you mean "curvy" as in actual curves (boobs, waist-to-hip ratio, and ***) or are you using "curvy" as a euphemism for overweight or obese? I've seen the word used for both meanings on the internet.
> 
> Anyway, I like big boobs and round butts. :b


 Yes,that word used for both meanings on the internet.I am not specifically mentioning boobs or waist.Overall body structure.There is Plus size modelling,there are Plus size models in your country.I know about that just before some months.I do have many pictures of some of those models.Anyway,i like curvy women..I just wanted to see how many men here likes curvy women but this thread turned into a different way. Someone is saying --------"A thread dedicated to big boobs and round booties. How.. unique."


----------



## Kascheritt

I don't like curvy.


----------



## Robot the Human

Well I have a question...

Why do women seem to think that guys like super skinny figures? Does it even have to do with what guys think? I'm just confused why women feel like they have to starve themselves. I've never found a bony figure attractive at all. I understand that some women can't help it and are compelled to abuse themselves. I can't say I've ever witnessed a guy that's preferred super skinny figures.


----------



## Owl-99

Amphoteric said:


> Marilyn was a total babe though. By today's standards, a terribly fat hippo of course.


But todays standards are controlled by the Gay Mafia who run the fashion world. And what they like is anorexic flat chested women over 5'10 tall.


----------



## PandaBearx

Robot the Human said:


> Well I have a question...
> 
> Why do women seem to think that guys like super skinny figures? Does it even have to do with what guys think? I'm just confused why women feel like they have to starve themselves. I've never found a bony figure attractive at all. I understand that some women can't help it and are compelled to abuse themselves. I can't say I've ever witnessed a guy that's preferred super skinny figures.


Hmm I don't know I think it's not allot to do with men to do honest more of a hard internal thought process thing. But the media does really eff with girls minds have you seen the commercials, it's all about low-fat, diet, workouta blah blah blah with super skinny women/models portraying it and men think models are hot, models are usually skinny, so skinny must be hot? I really think there's more to it but I'm just kind of guessing.


----------



## MindOverMood

Robyn Lawley (6'2" plus size model)









Perfect^


















You're welcome


----------



## Destabilise

MindOverMood said:


> Robyn Lawley (6'2" plus size model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome


That's what they call a plus size model lol!


----------



## Rossy

Plus size? What a diagrace thats the best size.


----------



## nowornever

Mezzo holy crap! You look amazing!


----------



## MurrayJ

Me! 

I think it defines what a woman really is.
They're also great to hug without feeling all 206 bones.


----------



## tlgibson97

I love curvy girls. I also love non-curvy girls too. I'll take one of each please


----------



## markwalters2

If this is your idea of curvy, then yeah.


----------



## crimewave

Destabilise said:


> What the hell? why would you post that here.. do you not have any human deceny


It's just some girl from Tumblr :b http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/lovelovetenshi


----------



## PickleNose

Amphoteric said:


> Marilyn was a total babe though. By today's standards, a terribly fat hippo of course.


 ^ This is very close to the definition of "curvy" in my book. And I love it!

I think there has been a deliberate attempt to confuse this look with obesity because the health nazis know that many men find this look to be very sexy. They obviously want women to be skinny so they promote skinny as the ideal.

Fashion photographers tend to shoot models with wide angle lenses, which make already skinny women look even thinner. And even relatively thick women look thinner with a wide lens.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

From a guy who has been stick skinny all of his life, had threats of tubes being inserted through his nose and into his stomach to force him to eat, having countless blood tests, having clothes his age hang off of him.

I am often dumbfounded that people find the unnaturally stick thin girls the most attractive and then in turn fuel a society that is becoming increasingly obsessive and self concious and segregated. People aren't content in their own skin no more unless the weight is dropping off. I didn't lose weight because I wanted to it was through other complicated things. Even so I've been there and I'm still there and how anyone can embrace a life like that because they feel they aren't attractive otherwise, is just awful. I'd go for a slightly bigger/curvier woman within reason but that's not to say I think less of the people beyond what I'm attracted to *or naturally thin women for that matter*, that's just the chemistry personally for me. There are people out there though who do like much larger women.

By curvy as well I don't mean big boobs and backsides either. Just genuine people who don't fit into the 'attractive image' that society perpetuates just because you can't see their ribcage but nonetheless, are attractive to me. Plus you can be sure that most of them will be extremely genuine, making up for what they feel they lack on the outside.

Curvier women over stick thin any day, at least if my girl loved food I wouldn't get any skinnier than I already am!


----------



## Kiba

my opinion/preference for women sum'd up in a song..........






That being said..... Thick women are ****ing hot.... if this *** is real im in love.


----------



## Jig210

Ive dated all kinds of body types and so far, the curvy size women are the better lovers to be honest. Plus they're just more fun in general with everything! 
(not talking obese just healthy weight/tad bit overweight) 


Amphoteric said:


>


Perfect example


----------



## PickleNose

ShyWolfie said:


> I am often dumbfounded that people find the stick thin girls the most attractive and then in turn fuel a society that is becoming increasingly obsessive and self concious and segregated.
> 
> Curvier women over stick thin any day, at least if my girl loved food I wouldn't get any skinnier than I already am!


 Well, you have to be careful here. Certainly there is nothing wrong with females who are just naturally thin. I just get tired of society trying to tell women they all have to be the same and promoting thin as the only acceptable body type.

I wouldn't want thin females to think they aren't attractive. I just generally prefer the curves.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

HELL yes, who doesn't!? 
But I'm with Mezzoforte, I don't think "curvy" should be an excuse for overweight/obese women.. :no


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

PickleNose said:


> Well, you have to be careful here. Certainly there is nothing wrong with females who are just naturally thin. I just get tired of society trying to tell women they all have to be the same and promoting thin as the only acceptable body type.
> 
> I wouldn't want thin females to think they aren't attractive. I just generally prefer the curves.


Oh no absolutely upon reflecting your response and my post I realised I was in error of not including naturally thin women. Apologies to any offence caused to anyone there >< but no I agree the point I'm trying to make like you, is the stereotype of society that starving yourself thin is sexy and acceptable.

Or girls that are super thin are in some way superior, which makes perfect potential partners out there self conscious and either to become withdrawn and not open to finding someone. Or become obsessed with damaging themselves or trying to be something they are not. It just angers me that anorexia in some parts of society (which is what I have suffered from), has become a perfectly acceptable fad rather than being viewed as a dangerous psychological as well as physical condition that's a symptom of the stereotype a lot of people promote.

I've encountered and lost countless potential girlfriends because they were too self concious and became wrapped in the obsession that they didn't meet my standards or maybe that I somehow had a hidden agenda when I said I liked them for who they were and were compelled to then take it no further.

Though one could argue I have a habit of attracting overly insecure people >< 
but even so  curves are just as sexy as thin in my opnion so curvy girls you have my vote!


----------



## TheFather

This whole thread


----------



## Dat Gyul

Does a pregnant belly count as a curve? Please don't dash my hopes...


----------



## Charmander

mezzoforte said:


> Do you mean "curvy" as in actual curves (boobs, waist-to-hip ratio, and ***) or are you using "curvy" as a euphemism for overweight or obese? I've seen the word used for both meanings on the internet.
> 
> Anyway, I like big boobs and round butts. :b


Damn girl! I think I'm gonna jump ship and become a fully fledged lesbian now..

Curves are nice. I don't like it when obese women use it to describe themselves, though.


----------



## Destabilise

crimewave said:


> It's just some girl from Tumblr :b http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/lovelovetenshi


Phew why would she upload that anyway all these guys hopes nd dreams are over


----------



## Destabilise

Charmander said:


> Damn girl! I think I'm gonna jump ship and become a fully fledged lesbian now..
> 
> Curves are nice. I don't like it when obese women use it to describe themselves, though.


That's what curvy means though lol.. someone with big hips is curvy that girl in the picture isn't curvy shes just got a good push up bra & a pushed out bum not saying her body's bad or anything but it's definitely not the definition of curvy


----------



## mezzoforte

cabwe3 said:


> one of the few black girls I would date


There's no point in making a "compliment" like that. It's just offensive.



Destabilise said:


> What the hell? why would you post that here.. do you not have any human deceny


That's not me lol...Just a curvy girl I find really attractive.


----------



## Destabilise

mezzoforte said:


> There's no point in making a "compliment" like that. It's just offensive.
> 
> That's not me lol...Just a curvy girl I find really attractive.


I know I'm really sorry I just jumped the bullet like most of the guys on this thread! still idk if it's appropriate for this forum


----------



## mezzoforte

Destabilise said:


> I know I'm really sorry I just jumped the bullet like most of the guys on this thread! still idk if it's appropriate for this forum


It's okay. Everytime I post a picture of her, even if it's a face picture, there is at least one person who thinks it's me lol. :um Which is flattering I guess. I just really admire her beauty. Like she's a perfect 10/10 to me.


----------



## Diáfanos

would do the unspeakable?


----------



## StarDude

Amphoteric said:


> Marilyn was a total babe though. By today's standards, a terribly fat hippo of course.


Yeah her weight is perfectly fine, I love girls like her as opposed to the other one posted. It sucks that according to 'murican standards any girl whose weight is in the triple digits (100 and up) and doesn't have a visible ribcage is considered fat.


----------



## Cletis

I like the curvy ladies. :yes

By curvy, I'm talking about the classic "hour glass" female figure. The type of figure most modern swimsuit models have. I'm not talking about fat.


----------



## StarDude

cabwe3 said:


> one of the few black girls I would date


You could have easily just have said "I'd totally date her". That's like when people tell me "you're nice for a black guy".


----------



## StanCarlisle

The average american woman is 5'4" and 164 pounds, which is at least 25 pounds overweight. 

That's what happens when you send out the message that "curves are sexy" and that fatties should be proud of themselves.

I'd pick stick skinny over any one of those average american women.


----------



## nubly

StanCarlisle said:


> The average american woman is 5'4" and 164 pounds, which is at least 25 pounds overweight.
> 
> That's what happens when you send out the message that "curves are sexy" and that fatties should be proud of themselves.
> 
> I'd pick stick skinny over any one of those average american women.


People here are fat because of dietary habits not because the words curvy and thick were mixed in with chubby women.


----------



## Amphoteric

Oh god. I love how some you feel compelled to write a message like "I like curvy women, I don't like fat chicks and it's totally wrong that those girls would consider themselves curvy!"

Can't believe in this day and time it's still such a shame to have curves in other places than just in the chest and *** area. Not to mention not having a flat stomach... oh lord what a sin that is :roll


----------



## Freiheit

Who cares what you like. Man I hate these types of threads.


----------



## Amphoteric

Now, here you have yours truly:










I am obese, fatty, hippo, wide load, whatever you want to call it. But, I don't feel any reason to feel like I should be ashamed of my body. It is what it is, and that's what I live with. Now, sure, it can be an unattractive trait to see that a person has not been able to stay fit and healthy. But it's only the side of my depression that shows on the exterior, I am not capable of taking care of neither my mind nor my body right now. It's not something I should be embarrassed about, it's better to accept the reality.

I don't know, just felt like standing up for the girls whose curves have .. curves.


----------



## Cam1

TheFather said:


> This whole thread


This is too perfect. Do you know what the image is from by the way? It looks extremely familiar...


----------



## TheFather

Cam1 said:


> This is too perfect. Do you know what the image is from by the way? It looks extremely familiar...


I'm not sure. All I know is that it's Tommy Lee Jones. I think it might be from No Country for Old Men.

It is however, my favorite image macro and response image.


----------



## Moochie

Robot the Human said:


> Well I have a question...
> 
> Why do women seem to think that guys like super skinny figures? Does it even have to do with what guys think? I'm just confused why women feel like they have to starve themselves. I've never found a bony figure attractive at all. I understand that some women can't help it and are compelled to abuse themselves. I can't say I've ever witnessed a guy that's preferred super skinny figures.


I don't believe any women actually believe that.. I have never seen a straight up super skinny Ethiopian status woman. I've seen thin, but nothing to worry about. I would think extremely skinny women are extremely weak and would be in a hospital. I've had chickens die from worms, they were skinny, weak, didn't lay, etc etc and did pass. I would think human ladies would be the same. 
I'm thin, but my boyfriend says I am healthy and perfect to him. I like my body. Though I used to be really ashamed of myself and tried to get bigger so I could be accepted when I was a little younger, but now I don't really care. I don't know any guy that likes sticks either. I am not exactly attracted to stick men.. I prefer healthy and that depends on the guy's genetics.


----------



## mezzoforte

PickleNose said:


> Well, you have to be careful here. Certainly there is nothing wrong with females who are just naturally thin. I just get tired of society trying to tell women they all have to be the same and promoting thin as the only acceptable body type.


:yes









I think if you're not morbidly obese, there are going to be a lot of people who like your body type, whether you're thin, average, or overweight. I've seen guys who don't like curves, guys who love huge butts, guys who love petite girls, guys who love big girls, guys who love big boobs, guys who love small boobs...there is just so much variation in what people find attractive.


----------



## Moochie

Amphoteric said:


> Marilyn was a total babe though. By today's standards, a terribly fat hippo of course.


Hippo? What is this 2004? She looks normal to me. She's not even that big.








This is what is known as a hippo in today's society. WHICH IS A HUGE INSULT TO HIPPOS! They're such cute animals :-[








Sort of cute.. ehh


----------



## CWe

I like me some curves, yeah!


----------



## AllToAll

Amphoteric said:


> Now, here you have yours truly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am obese, fatty, hippo, wide load, whatever you want to call it. But, I don't feel any reason to feel like I should be ashamed of my body. It is what it is, and that's what I live with. Now, sure, it can be an unattractive trait to see that a person has not been able to stay *fit and healthy*. But it's only the side of my depression that shows on the exterior, I am not capable of taking care of neither my mind nor my body right now. It's not something I should be embarrassed about, it's better to accept the reality.
> 
> I don't know, just felt like standing up for the girls whose curves have .. curves.


I think this is a great post and you're awesome for writing it, but we should also point that simply because someone isn't "thin" it doesn't mean they aren't fit and vice versa.

I won't get into this thread because there's enough "aren't *_insert physical trait_* women the best/worse?!?!?!", and I'm sick of them, but I felt this post needed some form of appraisal. Also to the racist comment, it's really-- no. Never mind. It's a lost cause anyways.


----------



## Amphoteric

AllToAll said:


> I think this is a great post and you're awesome for writing it, but we should also point that simply because someone isn't "thin" it doesn't mean they aren't fit and vice versa.


Thanks, I understand your point. A lot of athletes would be considered obese on the BMI scale, so that shows the lack of correlation between such charts and reality.


----------



## PickleNose

Amphoteric said:


> Now, here you have yours truly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am obese, fatty, hippo, wide load, whatever you want to call it. But, I don't feel any reason to feel like I should be ashamed of my body.


 You look just fine to me.


----------



## nowornever

I don't like those who shame people who are overweight but equally I dislike people who try and say being fat is OK. You can always lose weight, it just takes time and dedication. I will fully support any over weight person who wishes to lose it but have no sympathy for fat people who say they don't want to and others should just accept them. It's not attractive and it never will be except as a fetish of weird guys. Laziness is super unattractive as well.


----------



## Amphoteric

PickleNose said:


> You look just fine to me.


Thank you, but having a BMI of 34, I am "officially" obese. Heh.


----------



## nowornever

Amphoteric said:


> Now, here you have yours truly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am obese, fatty, hippo, wide load, whatever you want to call it. But, I don't feel any reason to feel like I should be ashamed of my body. It is what it is, and that's what I live with. Now, sure, it can be an unattractive trait to see that a person has not been able to stay fit and healthy. But it's only the side of my depression that shows on the exterior, I am not capable of taking care of neither my mind nor my body right now. It's not something I should be embarrassed about, it's better to accept the reality.
> 
> I don't know, just felt like standing up for the girls whose curves have .. curves.


You actually have a very pretty face and aren't that over weight. It really wouldn't take long to lose it just a change in diet. Don't mean offense but I think you'd look great thinner.


----------



## shelbster18

I love curvy women. <3 Curves are so beautiful.


----------



## Noca

cabwe3 said:


> typical 18yr old female.... sigh. talking to girls is like talking to spider. Thread is about curvy woman. She's posted her curvy body which relates to the thread. It's not nude, it's really no different from what you wear to the beach.


This, only you meant to say *typical 18ry old feminist*


----------



## Jcgrey

I are for the like of curvy!


----------



## mezzoforte

More curvy girls for the thread~


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Amphoteric said:


> Marilyn was a total babe though. By today's standards, a terribly fat hippo of course.


Not really... I think she's attractive :l


----------



## TobeyJuarez

MindOverMood said:


> Robyn Lawley (6'2" plus size model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome


I have to meet her... *drools


----------



## fonz

A bit,but not overly curvy. More into athletic girls


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Amphoteric said:


> A thread dedicated to big boobs and round booties. How.. unique.


U seem to dislike male sexuality


----------



## cloud90




----------



## mezzoforte

cloud90 said:


>


:yes I like her body.


----------



## Diáfanos

^ 

i see nips whatisgoingon


----------



## cloud90

ksatria said:


> ^
> 
> i see nips whatisgoingon


uwotm8?
those are just designs on the bra...Put on you're glasses son.


----------



## Diáfanos

cloud90 said:


> uwotm8?
> those are just designs on the bra...Put on you're glasses son.


I don't wear glasses and those are clearly nips 

edit: much further look nvm


----------



## always starting over

Yeah I do. More than anything


----------



## Amphoteric

illmatic1 said:


> U seem to dislike male sexuality


Thank you for this deep psychological analysis, I'll be sure to let my therapist know about that.


----------



## diamondheart89

illmatic1 said:


> U seem to dislike male sexuality


Because obviously the only people that frequent these forums or read threads are heterosexual males, right? :roll No one wants to see all of you fapping over female body parts on every other thread. The rest of the internet exists for that purpose.


----------



## Destabilise

diamondheart89 said:


> Because obviously the only people that frequent these forums or read threads are heterosexual males, right? :roll No one wants to see all of you fapping over female body parts on every other thread. The rest of the internet exists for that purpose.


Agreed


----------



## Destabilise

Noca said:


> This, only you meant to say *typical 18ry old feminist*


Eeesh


----------



## gof22

mezzoforte said:


> More curvy girls for the thread~


Love the one wearing the(purple? dark blue?)lingerie. She has the best body I think.



cloud90 said:


>


Those women are all incredibly sexy. I think my favorite is the woman wearing the pink lingerie. If you excuse me I have some images to save.

I love curvy women. Especially when the woman has a muffin top. I find muffin tops to be incredibly sexy.


----------



## PickleNose

Kascheritt said:


> I don't like curvy.


 I guess you wouldn't appreciate my rubenesque figure.


----------



## PickleNose

mezzoforte said:


> More curvy girls for the thread~


The one on the far right in the pink. That is all. :yes


----------



## zomgz

This term "curvy" has always confused me. Does it mean larger boned, more weight, or what?


----------



## Raphael200

I don't know.


----------



## TheFather

This whole thread

. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-”
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`


----------



## ohgodits2014

Destabilise said:


> Eeesh


:lol

Methinks when people specifically use the word "feminist" to dismiss a female poster it says more about them than about the person they're trying to dismiss.

But don't try to argue or nothing. Apparently, you don't get to complain about sexism unless you live in Saudi Arabia or something.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Amphoteric said:


> Thank you for this deep psychological analysis, I'll be sure to let my therapist know about that.


I was asking you why... I just forgot to type the question mark



diamondheart89 said:


> Because obviously the only people that frequent these forums or read threads are heterosexual males, right? :roll No one wants to see all of you fapping over female body parts on every other thread. The rest of the internet exists for that purpose.





Destabilise said:


> Agreed


Oh yeah, cause the "post the cutest guy you've ever seen" threads are totally different...


----------



## diamondheart89

illmatic1 said:


> I was asking you why... I just forgot to type the question mark
> 
> Oh yeah, cause the "post the cutest guy you've ever seen" threads are totally different...


Don't frequent those either, although I'm almost positive those threads are nowhere as pervasive as all the nearly naked women threads. Not that there's anything wrong with sexuality but people on here are so crass and offensive and obnoxious about it.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

diamondheart89 said:


> Don't frequent those either, although I'm almost positive those threads are nowhere as pervasive as all the nearly naked women threads. Not that there's anything wrong with sexuality but people on here are so crass and offensive and obnoxious about it.


The nearly naked women were originally posted by mezzoforte... And then the other one being marylin Monroe was posted the other lady I quoted... And then there were more posted by mezzoforte (whom both are women by the way)... The only ones I can remember being posted by guys were the 6'2 model (who was in a fairly normal bikini).The other girl also posted in a bikini by I can't remember who and the ones cloud90 posted. Cooud90 is just a scumbag Steve like that 90 percent of the time so instead of getting mad at everyone and blaming it on heterosexual male sexuality why don't you quote him, mezzo and atmesphoric or moochie... The girl who posted a topless obese lady and compared her to a hippo...? Yet and still its mainly women posting these pics and you want to blame it on heterosexual male sexuality?


----------



## diamondheart89

illmatic1 said:


> The nearly naked women were originally posted by mezzoforte... And then the other one being marylin Monroe was posted the other lady I quoted... And then there were more posted by mezzoforte (whom both are women by the way)... The only ones I can remember being posted by guys were the 6'2 model (who was in a fairly normal bikini).The other girl also posted in a bikini by I can't remember who and the ones cloud90 posted. Cooud90 is just a scumbag Steve like that 90 percent of the time so instead of getting mad at everyone and blaming it on heterosexual male sexuality why don't you quote him, mezzo and atmesphoric or moochie... The girl who posted a topless obese lady and compared her to a hippo...? Yet and still its mainly women posting these pics and you want to blame it on heterosexual male sexuality?


If you'll read what I said, I haven't singled out heterosexual male sexuality as being responsible for posting the threads but the constant need to add crass comments and general pervertedness to them regardless of the fact that half of the threads where this happens aren't even about sex, they're about insecurity. I.e. the question proposed here was do men like curvy women, and some people come in only to post about their sexual fantasies and make pervy comments on pictures of nearly naked people. I'm far from a prude but one would think adults could talk about something without acting like horny teenagers all the time. I guess expecting an actual thoughtful, non-lascivicious response from people on here is too much to handle. I don't have a problem with the pictures as much as the intent behind some of them(and the comments they engender). Specifically the ones posted with no actual point or reason beyond being horny or whatever. There is a time and place for that, and I don't think the main forum should be used for that purpose.


----------



## Amphoteric

illmatic1 said:


> Yet and still its mainly women posting these pics and you want to blame it on heterosexual male sexuality?


Yeah, leave the heterosexual male alone. I am a heterosexual female, blame me instead.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

On hetero


Amphoteric said:


> Yeah, leave the heterosexual male alone. I am a heterosexual female, blame me instead.


I'm not blaming you cause ur a heterosexual female I'm blaming you because you were one if the people to post pics... Diamond heart seemed to have a problem with the pics and in her original post blamed it on heterosexual men, the only reason I mentioned that you were a woman was to show that maybe she needs to look back at who was actually posting the pics before blaming it solely on an entire demographic

And if u noticed I also blamed mezzoforte, who is a bisexual female .... And cloud90 who is a heterosexual male... I didn't blame them because of who they are... I blamed them because they were the ones to actually post the pics


----------



## TobeyJuarez

diamondheart89 said:


> Because obviously the only people that frequent these forums or read threads are heterosexual males, right? :roll No one wants to see all of you fapping over female body parts on every other thread. The rest of the internet exists for that purpose.


This isnt blaming hetero male sexuality for what happened in this thread?



diamondheart89 said:


> If you'll read what I said, I haven't singled out heterosexual male sexuality as being responsible for posting the threads but the constant need to add crass comments and general pervertedness to them regardless of the fact that half of the threads where this happens aren't even about sex, they're about insecurity. I.e. the question proposed here was do men like curvy women, and some people come in only to post about their sexual fantasies and make pervy comments on pictures of nearly naked people. I'm far from a prude but one would think adults could talk about something without acting like horny teenagers all the time. I guess expecting an actual thoughtful, non-lascivicious response from people on here is too much to handle. I don't have a problem with the pictures as much as the intent behind some of them(and the comments they engender). Specifically the ones posted with no actual point or reason beyond being horny or whatever. There is a time and place for that, and I don't think the main forum should be used for that purpose.


And I really doubt this thread was created out of insecurity as the op, from his profile, is a physically fit heterosexual male... Not a curvy woman...it seems more likely that the op just wanted to know how common his sexual preferences were... Esp considering that is why he actually ask in the op

And as for the part were u say that the comments are what u dislike as opposed the pics, u don't trim weeds... U pull them up from the root


----------



## diamondheart89

illmatic1 said:


> This isnt blaming hetero male sexuality for what happened in this thread?
> 
> And I really doubt this thread was created out of insecurity as the op, from his profile, is a physically fit heterosexual male... Not a curvy woman...it seems more likely that the op just wanted to know how common his sexual preferences were... Esp considering that is why he actually ask in the op
> 
> And as for the part were u say that the comments are what u dislike as opposed the pics, u don't trim weeds... U pull them up from the root


No, that is blaming the individuals making the crass comments who seem to think their sexuality gives them the excuse to blab about what they want sexually in every freaking thread. The context I used the words "male heterosexual sexuality" in was to address your response to another poster by saying she hated men's sexuality because she disagreed with the dumb posts people made here. To dislike being bombarded with people using the forum as an outlet for their sexual fantasies isn't the same as hating men's sexuality. As for the insecurity bit, I meant other threads that start off like "I hate my body blah blah blah" that eventually turn into people coming in and going on about how they like boobs and ***. In literally every other thread it seems like. Imagine being confronted with an equal amount of fervor for penis size and muscle size or whatever, all over this forum with perverted comments with pictures everywhere you went. You'd be irritated too. I don't mind the Op's question, just the rest of the thread is highly typical of this trend.


----------



## Beingofglass

Curvy women are the best, then we can be curvy toghether! :-3

I think my ideal measurements (inches) would be HWC: 38-27-36, but I can dream on lol.. My own body measures 40-29-47

Anyway, all women are damn beautiful.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

diamondheart89 said:


> No, that is blaming the individuals making the crass comments who seem to think their sexuality gives them the excuse to blab about what they want sexually in every freaking thread. The context I used the words "male heterosexual sexuality" in was to address your response to another poster by saying she hated men's sexuality because she disagreed with the dumb posts people made here. To dislike being bombarded with people using the forum as an outlet for their sexual fantasies isn't the same as hating men's sexuality. As for the insecurity bit, I meant other threads that start off like "I hate my body blah blah blah" that eventually turn into people coming in and going on about how they like boobs and ***. In literally every other thread it seems like. Imagine being confronted with an equal amount of fervor for penis size and muscle size or whatever, all over this forum with perverted comments with pictures everywhere you went. You'd be irritated too. I don't mind the Op's question, just the rest of the thread is highly typical of this trend.


As I said earlier to atmosphoric... That was a question... Not a statement... I just forgot to add the question mark... And the question was not brought on by just her response to this thread, it was because I had been noticing a trend in her post from other threads as well

And when people respond saying what they like in those other threads they are usually saying that the ops of those threads have nothing to worry about.... For example there was a thread about a girl who said that she had small boobs/butt and that she was slim so she had a "boyish body" and that it made her feel self concious... The pervy "i like small boobs!" type responses are not meant to be pervy they are meant to show the op that the body type they are insecure about having can still be attractive to many people


----------



## Minkiro




----------



## Amphoteric

*Kat Dennings:*









*Kelly Osbourne:*








I guess Kelly's not so much curvy anymore, but anyway, she's fabulous.

*Christina Aguilera:*








Now, I have to give her some recognition. Despite gaining a good amount of weight, she still dares to dress like a total ****.


----------



## mezzoforte

Amphoteric said:


> *Kat Dennings:*


:yes


----------



## RecoveredWell

Curvy women are my favorite type of woman, stick woman meh not so much


----------



## zomgz

Minkiro said:


>


This comic strip changed my life.


----------



## mezzoforte

RecoveredWell said:


> Curvy women are my favorite type of woman, stick woman meh not so much


Is a "stick woman" someone who is thin, or someone who is very underweight?


----------



## Moochie

mezzoforte said:


> Is a "stick woman" someone who is thin, or someone who is very underweight?


Stick woman? This? **warning horrifying photo**









Or just thin like this?








Her name is Priscilla.. I believe this is considered thin.


----------



## mezzoforte

Moochie said:


> Stick woman? This? **warning horrifying photo**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just thin like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Priscilla.. I believe this is considered thin.


Maybe this is what he means by "stick woman"?


----------



## Amphoteric

It's equally rude to call slim people "sticks" as it would be to call heavier people "beached whales" or whatever. Just because a certain bodytype isn't to your liking, there's no need to get offensive about it.


----------



## cloud90

diamondheart89 said:


> Because obviously the only people that frequent these forums or read threads are heterosexual males, right? :roll No one wants to see all of you fapping over female body parts on every other thread. The rest of the internet exists for that purpose.


 I doubt anyone is fapping, unless their like 15. 
And if you don't like to see it why the hell you clicked on a thread that say "How many *MEN* like curvy women"?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

mezzoforte said:


> Maybe this is what he means by "stick woman"?


 Yeah that's how I'd describe a stick figure.. :b


----------



## Moochie

mezzoforte said:


> Maybe this is what he means by "stick woman"?


Oh my. I'm not even THAT thin. 
Whenever someone calls me skinny I'll just show them this so then hopefully they will shut up.
Hey does this count as curvy?


----------



## Beingofglass

Moochie said:


> Oh my. I'm not even THAT thin.
> Whenever someone calls me skinny I'll just show them this so then hopefully they will shut up.
> Hey does this count as curvy?


Sexy! lol. Yea it does. I think people mix up curvy with fat all the time. Curvy is much more about body proportions, like Hip/Waist/Chest ratios and such, yea?


----------



## notoreality

this thread is doing exactly what anyone with forethought could expect.

3.5/4 men love curves (lol joke that those who dont are half a man ...)

2/4 women have curves

so this was bound to alienate some.

anyway im a human being & i love a chick with a body. however genuine beauty goes a tad further with me. a balance will always beat stacking the odds in any one category.


----------



## Crystalline

Whoa. Those superthin photos may be triggering to some.


----------



## jealousisjelly

all types of women look good except those really skinny ones that were posted


----------



## No Real Help

I much prefer slim as opposed to "curvy".


----------



## IveGotToast

Big women. Thin women. Tall women. Short women. Blonde, brunette, redhead. White, Black, Hispanic, Asian. 

If a girl is interested in me, then i'm interested in her no matter what she looks like.


----------



## Mugen Souls

What man _doesn't_ like curves?


----------



## markwalters2

Amphoteric said:


> *Kat Dennings:*


She looks awesome.


----------



## Kole

Amphoteric said:


> *Kat Dennings:*


Hot damn. I adore that woman.


----------



## buklti

Just like anything else, the curves get old. They're fun to play with, but I got tired of em.


----------



## monotonous

love them


----------



## J_Duece

I actually prefer to be curvy/athletic like short volleyball chicks.


----------



## Carcamo

I love my women curvy.


----------



## nubly

Amphoteric said:


> *Kat Dennings:*


Kat was too chubby for my tastes earlier. She recently lost _a lot_ of weight and now she looks stunning!


----------



## Big Game Theory

I love chubby girls.  They're so sexy.


----------



## jessabones

Marylin IS what a curvy woman looks like. Mezzo you are thin and busty.
Oh and I'm curvy by the way so. You all BETTER like it. Lol


----------



## jessabones

Oh yes and Kat is soooooiooooo sexy. Smoking hot curvy woman. <3


----------



## mezzoforte

lost91 said:


> HOLY ****!! Is that you??


I wish, haha.


----------



## lost91

This is my definition of curvy women. Love them


----------



## Beingofglass

whoa dude, this ain't no porn thread lol


----------



## jessabones

I don't see curvy women in your post, I see pics of women with nice asses. That isn't the definition of curvy. Curvy women hmmm is a woman of Beyonce's figure. She has an hour-glass wide hipped shape, which is what curvy is. Don't get all distracted by the *** and tits because that's not what its about. That is a "Busty" woman. Know the difference.


----------



## alenclaud

What man here _doesn't_ like busty women should be the proper question.


----------



## Mersault

I don't like too curvy women. I prefer a woman who has a relatively thin body, about my height, and a nice face. Some curves are fine, i just do not feel attracted to a woman who is defined by being curvy.


----------



## jessabones

Sooooo you don't like a woman to look like well...a woman? Lol That's the notion I get when dude says he doesn't want a woman with curves. That's weird. She could be thin and still have curvy hips. But some guys don't want that? Would you rather her have the shape of a 13 yr old boy? Idk I don't get it.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

jessabones said:


> Sooooo you don't like a woman to look like well...a woman? Lol That's the notion I get when dude says he doesn't want a woman with curves. That's weird. She could be thin and still have curvy hips. But some guys don't want that? Would you rather her have the shape of a 13 yr old boy? Idk I don't get it.


 LOL IKR! :lol


----------



## Kiba

Aslong as thats vag between theirs legs not a sausage, im game


----------



## NautiusMaximus13

Curvaceous women are the best thing in life I believe! !!! XD


----------



## jessabones

ItsEasierToRun said:


> LOL IKR! :lol


I mean I'm just sayin ya know? Lol But hey, whatever brews your coffee *shrug*


----------



## Beingofglass

jessabones said:


> Sooooo you don't like a woman to look like well...a woman? Lol That's the notion I get when dude says he doesn't want a woman with curves. That's weird. She could be thin and still have curvy hips. But some guys don't want that? Would you rather her have the shape of a 13 yr old boy? Idk I don't get it.


People come in many variations.. Some Guys dig boyish women with Sharp features, some Guys dig curves and soft features.

There's nothing wrong with prefering slim, angular women, but I think it could be linked close to lower testosteron levels in Guys.

Personally, I only ever crush on women with shapes. I have never understood the appeal either.


----------



## jessabones

Hmm I think that would appeal to persons who may be bi curious. As for strong features that's in the face, nothing wrong with that. I know very feminine looking woman with strong features, angles. Most models have that facial structure too. Its unique.


----------



## Mersault

I am pretty sure most 13-year old boys do not look much like Eva Green anyway


----------



## jessabones

Not at all, she is hot you see that figure she has? Lol


----------



## App

Me - But only my wife's coz I'm very very spoilt!!!


----------



## markwalters2




----------



## Zack

I don't.


----------



## jessabones

markwalters2 said:


>


 POW! POW!
AND she's a redhead, redheads are hottttt.


----------



## thirdcoming

I love curvy, chubby and fat. Slim sometimes do somthing, skinny or obese just not my thing


----------



## mezzoforte

jon snow said:


> What man here _doesn't_ like busty women should be the proper question.


From what I've seen, a lot of guys, especially on this site, prefer small boobs. *** seems to be a lot more important. And by "***" I mean a big, round one! :b

*SOBS*

This is what REAL women look like. Not just one specific body type, but a bunch of different shapes and sizes! 









Oh and here are some more curvy girls for the thread  :


----------



## probably offline

Minkiro said:


>


Perfect.



jessabones said:


> *Sooooo you don't like a woman to look like well...a woman? Lol That's the notion I get when dude says he doesn't want a woman with curves.* That's weird. She could be thin and still have curvy hips. But some guys don't want that? Would you rather her have the shape of a 13 yr old boy? Idk I don't get it.


Gee, thanks.


----------



## au Lait

Oh my God. So this whole time I've secretly been a shark. Suddenly my entire life makes so much sense.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

jessabones said:


> Sooooo you don't like a woman to look like well...a woman? Lol That's the notion I get when dude says he doesn't want a woman with curves. That's weird. She could be thin and still have curvy hips. But some guys don't want that? Would you rather her have the shape of a 13 yr old boy? Idk I don't get it.


Some people are attracted to androgyny, and that's ok. I like some curvy women and some who are like more skinny and less curvy looking and tom boys, and with guys it's a complete mix these days but I'm never into really manly looking guys. Not that I'm a man, but you know people have different tastes.


----------



## Starss

You can be thin and be curvy hence 36 24 36. I hate when fat people use the term curvy. It's like no you're not curvy, you're shaped like a ball.


----------



## mezzoforte

Starss said:


> You can be thin and be curvy hence 36 24 36. I hate when fat people use the term curvy. It's like no you're not curvy, you're shaped like a ball.


It just kind of confuses me...
Because when people say "curvy", I'm not sure if they mean actual curves, or if they're just using it as a euphemism for overweight? I mean I've seen girls who are curvy AND overweight, but I've seen people use "curvy" to refer to someone who is just round too. :sus


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

mezzoforte said:


> It just kind of confuses me...
> Because when people say "curvy", *I'm not sure if they mean actual curves, or if they're just using it as a euphemism for overweight? I mean I've seen girls who are curvy AND overweight,* but I've seen people use "curvy" to refer to someone who is just round too. :sus


It's because everything's so PC these days.. :| Referring to a woman as "fat" or "overweight" might offend someone, so the new in-thing is to refer to them as "curvy".. And you're right, it makes it bloody confusing! :doh



mezzoforte said:


> Oh and here are some more curvy girls for the thread  :


Ohmahgawd! :eek


----------



## TheTraveler

I dont get it. the rolls of fat sitting on each other is gross. and your back shouldn't jiggle while you walk.


----------



## Dissonance

TheTraveler said:


> I dont get it. the rolls of fat sitting on each other is gross. and your back shouldn't jiggle while you walk.


1/10

go back to troll school you must have fallen asleep in class.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

TheTraveler said:


> I dont get it. the rolls of fat sitting on each other is gross. and your back shouldn't jiggle while you walk.


Oh great.. Another person under the illusion that curvy = overweight.. :roll



Dissonance said:


> 1/10
> 
> go back to troll school you must have fallen asleep in class.


10/10 Response :lol


----------



## Furio

Hehe


----------



## Furio

No words needed.


----------



## mezzoforte

TheTraveler said:


> I dont get it. the rolls of fat sitting on each other is gross. and your back shouldn't jiggle while you walk.


 Who're you talking about?


----------



## estse

I already "fapped" yesterday. No need for these hips and bottoms, here. But continue fapping all you young men and women.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Mercurochrome said:


> I already "fapped" yesterday. No need for these hips and bottoms, here. But continue fapping all you young men and women.


 How can you even fap to this? Are you 13 or something? :lol


----------



## estse

Everyone's doing the fap. Fap fap fap fap. Yes, it's so 13-yr old news.

Oh, see the fetish thread. Fappity.


----------



## TheTraveler

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Oh great.. Another person under the illusion that curvy = overweight.. :roll
> 
> 10/10 Response :lol


seriously i dont get it. if you have a muffin top you are over weight. if you have a muffin top you jiggle when you walk. hendricks is overweight. curvy is what my friends are labeled. they are not curvy they are fat. if you think curvy isnt fat then you are weight sensitive. it is the same damn thing. chunky and fat are the same thing. but you dont call a man fat, you call em chunky. same damn thing.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

TheTraveler said:


> seriously i dont get it. if you have a muffin top you are over weight. if you have a muffin top you jiggle when you walk. hendricks is overweight. curvy is what my friends are labeled. they are not curvy they are fat. if you think curvy isnt fat then you are weight sensitive. it is the same damn thing. chunky and fat are the same thing. but you dont call a man fat, you call em chunky. same damn thing.


Dafuq is a muffin top?  Looks like you never will get it.. 
You're saying that being busty with wide hips = overweight.. You're clearly missing the point here.. :|
If someone's fat, they're fat, I'm not denying that.. But fat and curvy are completely different..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

and I think she's lovely, so gtfo lol.


----------



## fonz

Not overly curvy,no. I like female athletes bodies the best


----------



## PickleNose

fonz said:


> Not overly curvy,no. I like female athletes bodies the best


 Really? The Ultimate Warrior with boobs?


----------



## forex

mezzoforte said:


> Do you mean "curvy" as in actual curves (boobs, waist-to-hip ratio, and ***) or are you using "curvy" as a euphemism for overweight or obese? I've seen the word used for both meanings on the internet.
> 
> Anyway, I like big boobs and round butts. :b


just asking .....is that you :blank


----------



## TheTraveler

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Dafuq is a muffin top?  Looks like you never will get it..
> You're saying that being busty with wide hips = overweight.. You're clearly missing the point here.. :|
> If someone's fat, they're fat, I'm not denying that.. But fat and curvy are completely different..


if you dont know what a muffin top is then you should be the one doing the research. Most people who are considered curvy have more fat in their body than muscle. If they have wide hips it isnt the hips, it is most likely fat. We all gain fat in different areas. But some one people will call themselves curvy instead of fat because they can't take it.

The photo; she is considered curvy. no she is fat.


----------



## mezzoforte

forex said:


> just asking .....is that you :blank


Nope. I'm not curvy.
This is me: 








Sorry to disappoint! :b

I really need to go edit that post because you're the 329898th person to ask if those pictures are of me...


----------



## Misunderstood56

Personally, I like the little extra cushion, for the pushin'. I'm not turned on seeing hip bones sticking out.


----------



## CherryBlossom

mezzoforte said:


> Nope. I'm not curvy.
> This is me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint! :b
> 
> I really need to go edit that post because you're the 329898th person to ask if those pictures are of me...


Your boobs are curvy


----------



## mezzoforte

CherryBlossom said:


> Your boobs are curvy


:lol I like my boobies.

But I'm jealous of the curvy ladies who have wide hips and a big butt! I guess the grass is always greener. :b


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

TheTraveler said:


> if you dont know what a muffin top is then you should be the one doing the research. Most people who are considered curvy have more fat in their body than muscle. If they have wide hips it isnt the hips, it is most likely fat. We all gain fat in different areas. But some one people will call themselves curvy instead of fat because they can't take it.
> 
> The photo; she is considered curvy. no she is fat.


 I give up :doh


----------



## Paper Samurai

TheTraveler said:


> seriously i dont get it.* if you have a muffin top you are over weight. *if you have a muffin top you jiggle when you walk. hendricks is overweight. curvy is what my friends are labeled. they are not curvy they are fat. if you think curvy isnt fat then you are weight sensitive. it is the same damn thing. chunky and fat are the same thing. but you dont call a man fat, you call em chunky. same damn thing.


Err, well not always. A muffin top usually means you're not wearing pants that properly fit you - which could be because of weight gain or a number of other reasons.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

I don't mind curvy girls at all !

That said , I don't mind flatchested tomboy either . . .

Weird huh .


----------



## markwalters2

mezzoforte said:


> Nope. I'm not curvy.
> This is me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint! :b
> 
> I really need to go edit that post because you're the 329898th person to ask if those pictures are of me...


That is voluptuous.


----------



## mezzoforte

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I don't mind curvy girls at all !
> 
> That said , I don't mind flatchested tomboy either . . .
> 
> Weird huh .


I like both too! Girls are so beautiful.


----------



## OtherBrain

Sucker for those sturdy thighs


----------



## MoonlitMadness

lost91 said:


> This is my definition of curvy women. Love them


I think they look disgusting :/


----------



## fonz

^The first 2 look pretty bangable,but the rest look pretty ridiculous. Except that girl on the fence in heels,she's hot too


----------



## moonlite

Britney Spears in her prime, her curves are lovely.


----------



## caffeinefiend

I hate that phrase.


----------



## shelbster18

Hmmm, now I'm confused. :S I guess I'm not considered curvy then.


----------



## DarrellLicht

even a fit gal with 20% bodyfat will have some muffin-top depending what she's wearing. 

It's not the same concept as a man with a 20% bodyfat.. then he most definitely has love-handles. funny how you ladies can have this much leeway :blank..


I like 'curves' and some 'bump in the trunk'. Just as long as it isn't the equivalent of a whole 'nother person's 'bump in the trunk'..


----------



## Mersault

I am not really much into women with big breasts. Maybe just a bit bigger than the ones this girl has would be ok still, but i focus mostly on her face, overall shape, and obviously positive character since i want a relationship.


----------



## el flaco

MoonlitMadness said:


> I think they look disgusting :/


OMG OMG OMG...each to their own. Personally I prefer curvy with ***...Cos I is black innit.


----------



## Amphoteric

Oh this thread has taken a new turn. Normal weight people being annoyed when overweight people consider themsleves "curvy". It's not like you can't be both fat AND curvy :roll

Oh, and if you appreciate no extra fat on a woman anywhere, you do know you don't have to keep on reading and browsing this thread. Or heck, even open it.


----------



## SilentWitness

Hadron said:


> Me too. Ew.


----------



## Tomyx

Amphoteric said:


> Marilyn was a total babe though. By today's standards, a terribly fat hippo of course.


Haha, yeah, ride that fantasy all the way home. First off, compare the weight number of her's at her prime to your own. If that doesn't drive in the point that this is a moot example given by everyone who never wanted to diet, then just friggn look at her! She's not fat because she's not, it's obvious. The most Marylin Monroe had was maybe approaching a freshman 15, nothing serious at all...


----------



## Amphoteric

Tomyx said:


> Haha, yeah, ride that fantasy all the way home. First off, compare the weight number of her's at her prime to your own. If that doesn't drive in the point that this is a moot example given by everyone who never wanted to diet, then just friggn look at her! She's not fat because she's not, it's obvious. The most Marylin Monroe had was maybe approaching a freshman 15, nothing serious at all...


Err.. what?


----------



## Tomyx

Amphoteric said:


> Err.. what?


Marylin Monroe was never fat and therefore cannot be used as an excuse for women who weigh a ton to demonize and shame men who like a decent figure in a female. Just like most all girls hate the **** out of guys who have no confidence, me included, some things just ruin the romantic aspect for guys...


----------



## Amphoteric

Tomyx said:


> Marylin Monroe was never fat and therefore cannot be used as an excuse for women who weigh a ton to demonize and shame men who like a decent figure in a female. Just like most all girls hate the **** out of guys who have no confidence, me included, some things just ruin the romantic aspect for guys...


Make a cup of coffee, have a cigarette, and chill the **** out. Most starlets and models these days do not have the figure Marilyn had, they are a whole lot slimmer. That is all I was trying to say.


----------



## mezzoforte

Amphoteric said:


> Oh this thread has taken a new turn. Normal weight people being annoyed when overweight people consider themsleves "curvy". It's not like you can't be both fat AND curvy :roll
> 
> Oh, and if you appreciate no extra fat on a woman anywhere, you do know you don't have to keep on reading and browsing this thread. Or heck, even open it.


You can be overweight and curvy. (Like a few of the girls I posted.) I think people were mostly referring to the overweight people who have no curves, but still call themselves "curvy" as a euphemism for overweight. At least that's what I was talking about...



el flaco said:


> OMG OMG OMG...each to their own. Personally I prefer curvy with ***...*Cos I is black innit*.


:yes 
Lol jk. :b


----------



## Tomyx

Amphoteric said:


> Make a cup of coffee, have a cigarette, and chill the **** out. Most starlets and models these days do not have the figure Marilyn had, they are a whole lot slimmer. That is all I was trying to say.


It is a statement of opposing opinion, not a freak out. This is common among humans, and I don't feel like bumming a cig off the nearest chain smoker. Whatever figure she had, she doesn't even come close to approaching any "plus" size model I've seen, or unwittingly looked at for a few seconds. I just find it fairly odd how people say that it's impossible to look like these models do, yet I walk into most any reputable bar/grill type place in my town and it's jam packed full of young women who look the exact same way. It's not impossible or unhealthy for a woman to exist at 110-140 lbs. I just wish people would stop talking about it like the only way to live is anorexic or morbidly obese. It would be awesome if they could cut a mid-range like marylin who apparently when depressed only gained up to 140 lbs, not 300-500. That's a trooper ...


----------



## BrookeHannigan

most women in this world fall into the ''no curves/boyish'' body shape apple/banana,
I am a pear.....with a 10 year old boys chest narrow waist and big hips..VERY unattractive and out of proportion. besides who cares... if women are supposed to have curves then I wonder why the big majorty of women in this world dont have them and fall into the apple or banana shape,and true hourglasses are rare....so if women are supposed to have curves why arent most women hourglass shaped instead of banana or apple shaped...?


----------



## Raphael200

Sure : )


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MindOverMood

^It's a shame she's done posting videos on youtube:|


----------



## SilentWitness

*Weight Stereotyping*


----------



## Tomyx

SilentWitness said:


> *Weight Stereotyping*


Sorry, but only one is disgusting to look at naked. No way to get around it. And I can say a lot of those "stereo types" were dead on when I was fat...


----------



## shelbster18

mezzoforte said:


>


That's exactly what I think of when I see curvy girls.

From looking at this thread, I know I'm not curvy but I'm not fat or slim. I wonder where that puts me. :?


----------



## mezzoforte

shelbster18 said:


> From looking at this thread, I know I'm not curvy but I'm not fat or slim. I wonder where that puts me. :?


Average probably? :stu


----------



## SilentWitness

Tomyx said:


> Sorry, but only one is disgusting to look at naked. No way to get around it. And I can say a lot of those "stereo types" were dead on when I was fat...


I'm not in favor of calling someone's appearance as disgusting, but hey, that's just me. It says more about the person who says it than the one it's about.
I agree the overweight lady would look better with a flat tummy, she's a classic apple shape, probably hard for her to move that weight. 
I haven't really got much to say about this subject, just seemed a bit off putting with people trashing the overweight. I've always watched what i eat but i'm a control freak, everyone is different, and we should accept it.


----------



## nubly

Amphoteric said:


> Make a cup of coffee, have a cigarette, and chill the **** out. Most starlets and models these days do not have the figure Marilyn had, they are a whole lot slimmer. That is all I was trying to say.


Marilyn had a chubby stomach. I don't get why her figure is considered healthy.


----------



## Kinos Journey

Tomyx said:


> It is a statement of opposing opinion, not a freak out. This is common among humans, and I don't feel like bumming a cig off the nearest chain smoker. Whatever figure she had, she doesn't even come close to approaching any "plus" size model I've seen, or unwittingly looked at for a few seconds. I just find it fairly odd how people say that it's impossible to look like these models do, yet I walk into most any reputable bar/grill type place in my town and it's jam packed full of young women who look the exact same way. It's not impossible or unhealthy for a woman to exist at 110-140 lbs. I just wish people would stop talking about it like the only way to live is anorexic or morbidly obese. It would be awesome if they could cut a mid-range like marylin who apparently when depressed only gained up to 140 lbs, not 300-500. That's a trooper ...


Nah, it's not impossible. It's just hard to do so, especially when you get older, have kids, get a job at a desk that allows less time for cooking/exercising, get sick, etc. I've had a lot of friends in high school who had great bodies, but when I pull them up in facebook over ten years later, a lot of them are overweight, even to the obese range. The bad eating and/or dieting habits one has as a young adult don't get as much of a free pass once you get older.

.... As for it being impossible, I think it's more that oftentimes a lot of models these days are more a product of Photoshop than they are of reality. http://www.psdisasters.com/2009/10/ralph-lauren-hits-keep-on-coming.html


----------



## No Real Help

I'm seeing a lot of overweight girls being passed off as "curvy" here. Look, there's nothing wrong in my mind with being overweight, aside from health concerns obviously. It doesn't make you a bad person and you don't deserve to be discriminated for it, but let's call it what it is; overweight.


----------



## foe

Appearance-wise, it's all about the face. 

You can be curvy, petite or chubby, as long as you got a pretty face then I'll like ya.


----------



## Moochie

Beingofglass said:


> Sexy! lol. Yea it does. I think people mix up curvy with fat all the time. Curvy is much more about body proportions, like Hip/Waist/Chest ratios and such, yea?


She actually looks very nice.. Muscular women are so confident. I guess they put so much hard work into their figure it's obvious they'd be so confident.
I'm on fitspiration to make my butt bigger/toner engh but I'm such a couch potato. Hard to make the transition. I'd like a bigger butt though..


----------



## BillDauterive

Define "curvy" :teeth


----------



## Moochie

SilentWitness said:


> *Weight Stereotyping*


Hey that's what a lot of people thought about me in school! They thought I didn't eat either. Of course I was very lame in my younger years, 7th grade I used a roller backpack for the first few months. Then I started seeing other girls that got a lot of attention and I tried copying them.. Stuffed my bra and started using make up and hair products. I started getting tighter fitting clothes so my small figure would stand out. [the other girls were all natural though] Interesting how society can shape and bend young minds.


----------



## Kinos Journey

No Real Help said:


> I'm seeing a lot of overweight girls being passed off as "curvy" here. Look, there's nothing wrong in my mind with being overweight, aside from health concerns obviously. It doesn't make you a bad person and you don't deserve to be discriminated for it, but let's call it what it is; overweight.


Not to get things off topic, but that's sort of like saying that everyone who is very slim or skinny should be defined in this thread as 'underweight', ie 'The curves on this underweight woman are great!' Yes, it's the medical term, and it should be used in instances when we're talking about weight and health, so you're right. However, the thread's about curvy women, which can occur in a lot of sizes as long as there's enough of a difference between things like waist, hips, and bust.

At the risk of going even further off-topic, as an overweight women I can assure everyone that fat doesn't always equal curves, no matter how much plus-size clothing brands pretend.  I've always had trouble finding pants that fit because I'm pear-shaped. No matter what weight I've been, I have to choose between 'several inches loose in the waist' or 'looks too tight'.


----------



## el flaco

BrookeHannigan said:


> most women in this world fall into the ''no curves/boyish'' body shape apple/banana,
> I am a pear.....with a 10 year old boys chest narrow waist and big hips..VERY unattractive and out of proportion. besides who cares... if women are supposed to have curves then I wonder why the big majorty of women in this world dont have them and fall into the apple or banana shape,and true hourglasses are rare....so if women are supposed to have curves why arent most women hourglass shaped instead of banana or apple shaped...?


I suppose the hourglass is an idealised figure therefore very few women will fit the profile exactly. Oh and it sounds like you have a good figure, in my opinion a small waist paired with wide hips looks great on women.


----------



## el flaco

mezzoforte said:


>


:clap Love this thread, plenty of interesting debate with the odd dash of eye candy :yes


----------



## shelbster18

mezzoforte said:


> Average probably? :stu


Oh, yea. I forgot to add that to the list. lol >_>

I guess I'm average. :um


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think I like curvy women. But I'm not sold out to just one type. If any body part does anything to me. It is usually the boobs. I also like it when the shape is balanced.


----------



## Meli24R

nubly said:


> Marilyn had a chubby stomach. I don't get why her figure is considered healthy.


Oh yeah Monroe was a real hog:roll









She reportedly weighed between 115 and 120. Her heaviest was 140, but that's still a healthy weight for her height of 5 feet 5 1/2 inches.


----------



## Tomyx

Meli24R said:


> Oh yeah Monroe was a real hog:roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She reportedly weighed between 115 and 120. Her heaviest was 140, but that's still a healthy weight for her height of 5 feet 5 1/2 inches.


Thank you! I hope everyone who has this BS pseudo logic thrown in their face will repeat the facts. 140 sounds like a good cut off weight to me...


----------



## AussiePea

me me me me, it's perfection, but not stick thin curvy, need a little something there.

http://25.media.tumblr.com/5d60f7c85874965ff78a0d600d16fc3d/tumblr_mkw2sffkmH1r2ao3io7_1280.jpg

http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/8636/p1st.jpg

http://24.media.tumblr.com/b82c5e09efade7f47add86cb352779a9/tumblr_ml59i6vepf1qml6dpo1_500.jpg

http://media.tumblr.com/931fa74ece4bdc5490f31e6b9410057f/tumblr_inline_mjptfgPcT31qz4rgp.jpg

Pow


----------



## PickleNose

mezzoforte said:


> :lol I like my boobies.
> 
> But I'm jealous of the curvy ladies who have wide hips and a big butt! I guess the grass is always greener. :b


 You're only 19. Your hips obviously can't get any wider but you can gain weight and that generally really works for that nice big butt. I think you'd wear it really well.


----------



## Kinos Journey

mezzoforte said:


> :lol I like my boobies.
> 
> But I'm jealous of the curvy ladies who have wide hips and a big butt! I guess the grass is always greener. :b


If those pictures are of you, you have a great figure, a beautiful face *and* great smile! And, from what posts I've seen, a great personality. :boogie I think, as long as you're healthy and take care of yourself, who cares?

And let me tell you this, as an obese person, if you're looking for advice- good eating, good exercise habits, and a healthy mindset will help you out the best in the long run as opposed to fad diets, starving yourself, and pills. I'm assuming you have those down, looking at those photos!


----------



## mezzoforte

PickleNose said:


> You're only 19. Your hips obviously can't get any wider but you can gain weight and that generally really works for that nice big butt. I think you'd wear it really well.





Kinos Journey said:


> If those pictures are of you, you have a great figure, a beautiful face *and* great smile! And, from what posts I've seen, a great personality. :boogie I think, as long as you're healthy and take care of yourself, who cares?
> 
> And let me tell you this, as an obese person, if you're looking for advice- good eating, good exercise habits, and a healthy mindset will help you out the best in the long run as opposed to fad diets, starving yourself, and pills. I'm assuming you have those down, looking at those photos!


Thanks guys. ^_^ I also heard squats really help for the butt/thigh area, so I've been trying that.


----------



## Furio

MiMiK said:


>


WHO IS THAT? Lol


----------



## SilentWitness

*^* Pretty chunky thighs. 



















Marilyn Monroe is perfection.


----------



## Raeden

Err, I'm going to be outspoken here and say that I prefer "straight", skinny girls. Not to the point that you see their bones, just slim. >_>










I just like small boobs, hips, and slim thighs.


----------



## MiMiK

Furio said:


> WHO IS THAT? Lol


idk her name bro! we need to identify her ASAP!! 


Raeden said:


> Err, I'm going to be outspoken here and say that I prefer "straight", skinny girls. Not to the point that you see their bones, just slim. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like small boobs, hips, and slim thighs.


shes cute!


----------



## Lazuli

MiMiK said:


> idk her name bro! we need to identify her ASAP!!


Her name is Mal Malloy.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Twinkiesex

I support this thread. Carry on.

Also, +1 for curves.


----------



## Mersault

Meli24R said:


>


Looks great there


----------



## Der Ubermensch

mezzoforte said:


>


 Wtf ? Is this you ? :sus If yes then what are you doing here woman ? You're wasting your life...oh the humanity !!!


----------



## Eski

AussiePea said:


> me me me me, it's perfection, but not stick thin curvy, need a little something there.
> 
> http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/8636/p1st.jpg
> 
> Pow


When i see women with that body type, short, chubby, curvy and tight its jaw dropping.


----------



## mezzoforte

Der Ubermensch said:


> Wtf ? Is this you ? :sus If yes then what are you doing here woman ? You're wasting your life...oh the humanity !!!


First of all, those pictures aren't even of the same girl lol. And neither of them look like me anyway...:con :teeth


----------



## Pacotaco

As a woman who never grew past 4'11.5", and never weighed more than 95 lbs in her life... I am constantly told that "real women have curves." This is said to me to let me know I must not have curves, I assume. But really, all women have curves. We just all carry the weight differently. I am the traditional hourglass shape, meaning I tend to gain weight in my hips and boobs mostly. 

So once more I find myself wondering, what the hell is curvy? Christina Hendricks, former skinny minnie with the fake *** huge knockers? Is that curvy? I don't know. I see curves on all women, even the leaner, more rectangle body types.

My own body confuses me. It's small, nicely shaped, decent boob size, but my hipbones have always been at least somewhat visible, same with my ribs. 

So yeah. I like curvy women. Because we all have curves. If we didn't, that would certainly be cause for alarm because we'd be stick people with no asses or breasts. Or we'd be living in a 2-D world like that episode of Futurama. o.0

I'm terribly envious of people who are taller. When I gain any weight, it's very noticeable on a short frame.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

curvy is fat to me. but I like fit women who are sexually fertile.


----------



## Trigo

Curvy is fine for me.


----------



## Der Ubermensch

mezzoforte said:


> First of all, those pictures aren't even of the same girl lol. And neither of them look like me anyway...:con :teeth


ops :steam


----------



## Charmander

It still bothers me that the title says "mens here".


----------



## Kalliber

me


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think it should say "men here"


----------



## AllToAll

Charmander said:


> It still bothers me that the title says "mens here".


:lol


----------

